# General Topics > Fieldwork >  Just some boring shots from when I was in Australia...

## joshwholivesinperu

Found some Aussie red eyed tree frogs breeding (Litoria chloris). These are REALLY COOL! My favorite frogs I saw in Australia.







I forget what this one is called. Some ind of marsh frog... But he was guarding his nest and calling up a storm!



Another frog I forget the name of..



Another Litoria species.





Everything I post in the future will be Peru based. Cool.

----------


## Carlos

Thanks for sharing the photos; they are very nice  :Smile:  !

----------


## Daniel

Amazing! Nothing boring about these  :Smile:

----------


## AKFROG

Great pictures, thanks for sharing them with us. :Embarrassment:

----------


## Lynn

"Boring".....don't think so.
Thanks for sharing your wonderful photos!
 :Butterfly:

----------


## Gail

<~~doesn't think there is such a thing as a boring frog or toad.

----------


## joshwholivesinperu

HAAHAHA!!! Yeah, you are right.. There is no such thing!

----------


## Andrew exotics

Beautiful frogs!!great pics bruh!

----------


## taniaaust1

great photos. I wish I could take pictures like that.

----------


## joshwholivesinperu

I forgot about this video.. L. chloris male calling.... they purrrrr..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AahAq8hYn0Y

----------


## Jared

Great video! Can't wait to get some one day  :Smile: , the frogs below the red eyes are a striped marsh frog, great barred frog and what looks like litoria wilcoxi by the looks of those photos( if anyone was interested haha).

----------

